# طلب ترجمة cv



## الدكرونى (2 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
تحياتى الى كل الاعضاء الكرام 
ارجو منكم المساعدة فى ترجمة cvالمرفق ومن يرة انه يلزم تعديل علية يخبرنى بة 
والكل يعلم طبعا انة ترجمة مصطلحات خاصة بالسفتى وليست كما التى فى ترجمة الكلمات الموجودة على النت​
 وفى النهاية 
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## sayed00 (3 مارس 2009)

اخى دكرونى

مرفق ملف نموزج لــ سيرة ذاتية يمكنك تعبئة البيانات الخاصة بك


----------



## الدكرونى (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم / سيد 
وجزاك الله كل خير على الاستجابة


----------



## الدكرونى (4 مارس 2009)

الاخوة الاعضاء الكرام 
بعد التحية 
هل يمكن ترجمة الملف الثالث فى المشاركة الاولى لى او ملف دورات ومهرات اخرى 
ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير


----------

